# Flip-flop suicide trunk



## BLACKaPENO (Feb 7, 2003)

help i just thaught of making my trunk a suicide flip flop trunk. how do i do that i wanna do it myself but how i have a 1991 sentra by the way help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Please search - this has been covered many times. Also, please refrain from posting the dancing banana in the Cosmetic section. Thanks, and welcome to the boards.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> * Also, please refrain from posting the dancing banana in the Cosmetic section. *




ya, if u go to search button, and type flip flop trunk, u will find the instructions, there are also ppl selling the instructions on ebay, but u can learn it for free


----------



## BLACKaPENO (Feb 7, 2003)

ok cool ima try it tomorrow. oh and sorry about the bananas i thaught it was a cosmetic mod 4 a minute


yay


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

BLACKaPENO said:


> *ok cool ima try it tomorrow. oh and sorry about the bananas i thaught it was a cosmetic mod 4 a minute
> 
> 
> yay *


if u can somehow manage to get the dancing bananas on your suicide flip flop trunk, that would be post worthy for the banana


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........fiberglass and a 6 inch lcd ......but then you'd have to have a computer in there somewhere, and a a/c converter, oh an now you jave to control the computer with a wireless keyboard n mouse, should throw in a dvd at the same time so you can watch movies..........hm, for that you'd need a really small computer....

(coughshamlessplugcough) 
http://liquiddesigns.batcave.net/Stuff/My Shit/Linux/mini2.jpg


----------



## BLACKaPENO (Feb 7, 2003)

dont worry about the computer i can build computers for days hmm there should be a nissan project car with a computer in it ill build the computer.................. but yep i did the trunk and a mesh grill thanks 4 all your help


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> *.........fiberglass and a 6 inch lcd ......but then you'd have to have a computer in there somewhere, and a a/c converter, oh an now you jave to control the computer with a wireless keyboard n mouse, should throw in a dvd at the same time so you can watch movies..........hm, for that you'd need a really small computer....
> 
> (coughshamlessplugcough)
> http://liquiddesigns.batcave.net/Stuff/My Shit/Linux/mini2.jpg *


that site doesnt allow hotlinking apparently


----------

